# بيوت المشاهير ..



## عدنان المالح (29 مايو 2006)

_دي صور لبيوت المشاهير .. ياريت تعجبكم .._
_تحياتي ....._

Arnold Scharzenegger​ 






Britney Spears​ 


 
Calvin Klein​ 





Celine Dion​ 





Elton John​ 





George Michael​ 




 
Madona​ 


 
Mariah Carey​ 





Michael Jackson​


----------



## عدنان المالح (29 مايو 2006)

*الباقي*

دي باقي الصور

Michael Jordan






Michael Schumacher






Mike Tyson






Pete Sampras






Phil Collins






Ronaldo


----------



## الملك2020 (29 مايو 2006)

معظمهم كان شبه متسول قبل الشهرة والان هم عبيد الشهره


----------



## ام حبيبة (29 مايو 2006)

جوزيت خيرا 00 
حقا لقد استفدنا 000طبعا من الناحية المعمارية وكيفية تجميع الكتل00شكرا


----------



## عدنان المالح (29 مايو 2006)

الملك 2020 :
الموضوع مش بهدف مين الكويس والوحش ؟
ومش لشخص اي منهم .. 
الهدف لفتة فقط .. ونظرة لمنازل هؤلاء ..


----------



## عدنان المالح (29 مايو 2006)

الملك 2020 :
الموضوع مش بهدف مين الكويس والوحش ؟
ومش لشخص اي منهم .. 
الهدف لفتة فقط .. ونظرة لمنازل هؤلاء ..


----------



## الملك2020 (29 مايو 2006)

لم اجد ما انتقده كعمل معماري في هذه المنازل والتي لم تبنى لهم كمشاهير وان اجمل مافيها ليس كما قالت اختي ام حبيبة فاين الكتل واين التداخل فلا يختلف منزل عن اخر الا بشىء لا يكاد يذكر وان اجمل شىء فها هي الطبيعة فلذلك شدني ما علقت به لا نه طغى على فكري


----------



## عبده غباشي (29 مايو 2006)

مش بيوت خطيرة و عالمية زي أصحابها


----------



## ugly (29 مايو 2006)

تبدو لى بيوت هؤلاء المشاهير كأنها أشبه بمستوطنات أو ثكنات عسكرية ولكن بأى حال بظن انها كلفت كتيررررررررررررر


----------



## sara zorzor (29 مايو 2006)

اكتر واحد لفت نظري بيت ماريا كاري ممكن تاخدنا في اي يوم من ايام الاسابيع لحد هناك


----------



## Mangah_man (29 مايو 2006)

للاسف الشديد ليست بجمال مكانة كل من المشاهير 
ربما من الداخل اجمل 
توجد بيوت في الوطن العربي لاشخاص غير مشهورين مثلهم .. اجمل بكثير من ما شاهتة


----------



## ahmed_d (30 مايو 2006)

الموضوع جيد يا أخى عدنان ولكن كان الافضل ( فى رأيي)الا تعرض صور للاشخاص وتكتفى بالإسم فقط ........ هذا رأيي وجراك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_d (30 مايو 2006)

سبحان الله 
نبنى البيوت وحتما تقع البيوت سبحان من لا يموت


----------



## fofo (30 مايو 2006)

يا ليت ازا في صور البيوت من الداخل ان تنزلها علشان تنشرح صدورنا


----------



## rostom_designs (31 مايو 2006)

لينا رب اسموا الكريم


----------



## Eng.Rose (31 مايو 2006)

اعتقد جمال هذه البيوت وتكلفتها ليست في التصميم الخارجي ولكن من الداخل مؤكد هتكون حاجة وهميه
اما الخارج اعتقد ان دول اوروبا وامريكا لها طراز معين لا يحيد كثيرا عن اللي موجود
القراميد والشكل الهرمي واغلبها بيوت خشبيه 
شكرا اخي على الافادة وياريت لو تقدر تجيب لنا بيت بيل جيتس
سمعت عنه كتير جدا وان فيه تقنيات وهميه من الخارج والداخل 
اكون شاكره جدا لو استطعت 
تحياتي مرة تانيه


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا الك بدور على هيك شي من زمان


----------



## عبدالله2006 (7 يونيو 2006)

كلها حلوة الا بيت Ronaldo 
و كل هذا بيت ل Michael Jordan
عموما الطبيعة والتخطيط تساعد على اظهار جماليات البيت كل واحد يحيط حول بيتة مزرعة او مسطحات خضراء 
بس سؤالي كل بيت كم ساكن فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بسنت (7 يونيو 2006)

كتل رائعة
ميرسي بجد


----------



## Fouâd (8 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه الإلتفاتة من الناحية المعمارية أولا وكيفية تفكير المشاهير في إقتناء المنازل.


----------



## المهندسة مي (8 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله .. بيوتهم جميلة .. 
بس كبيييييييييييييييرة جدا .. ايه دا كله .. كتير عليهم .. هههههههههههه
مشكور على إدراجهم ..


----------



## hozza (8 يونيو 2006)

سبحان الله......


----------



## نورالدين تو (10 ديسمبر 2007)

سبحانه سبحان من لا يموت


----------



## أروى (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على موضوعك
بس انا كنت متخيلة انى هشوف مبانى ولا فى الخيال
حسة ان المنازل عادية
هو الملفت فيها الطبيعة الساحرة التى تحيط كل منزل
وحجم المنازل كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## اركيتيتتا رابي (1 أبريل 2008)

العاطي حي!


----------



## اديييب (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## اميره طارق (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بيووووووووووت رائعة سبحان الله


----------



## كندا القبيسي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جميع البيوت جميلة ولكن الاجمل هو بيت برتني سبيرز لأن المهندس اللي صممه استخدم تكتيل قوي ووظف الطبوغرافية بشكل جيد في خدمة التشكيل .:63:.


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## متقن (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أم بيتك الخايس يا رونالدو


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وفعلا اللي يهمنا ملاحظة الكتل وتصاميم اللاندسكيب شكرا لك


----------



## d0d0-88 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هاي الفتة الحلوة ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

